# How to Breed Locusts and Crickets?



## Baker1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi there, I'm wanting to start keeping reptiles so I would like to try breeding Locusts and Crickets. Can anyone give me the best method of doing so and how long does it take for the young to hatch and become a reasonable size to be used as food.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Baker1 said:


> Hi there, I'm wanting to start keeping reptiles so I would like to try breeding Locusts and Crickets. Can anyone give me the best method of doing so and how long does it take for the young to hatch and become a reasonable size to be used as food.


I would advise you breed cockroaches as they seem to be much easier than crickets and locust. If you were to choose roaches I would personally choose Turkistan Cockroaches as they breed much quicker and seem to be easier to keep happy then the more popular Dubia.

The links below should help you, also I would recommend you use the Feeder section of the forum to look for Roach advice. 

CRICKETS

LOCUST


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

How to breed locusts


The above is another link for you 


What reptiles were you thinking of keeping, out of interest?


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

I have dubia, Turkistan and lobster roaches. And out of them 3, personally I had the lobster breed the quickest by a long shot.
All almost identical setups.
Never tried locust or crickets. I guessing will be similar. Heat, somewhere to hide, food, water.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

